# Point at Poipu question



## CJinPHX (Feb 6, 2016)

Was just confirmed for an II exchange to Point of Poipu 2 BR. Understand that the bed configuration for the second bedroom varies by building, is this right? 
What should I request to avoid twin beds in bedroom 2? And, is the resort fee $25 per day?


----------



## artringwald (Feb 6, 2016)

If you contact the front desk at PoipuFrontDesk@diamondresorts.com a day ahead of checkin, they'll connect the two twin beds and make them up as a king size bed. There are a few rooms that don't have air conditioning in the second bedroom (although they do leave an extra fan in the closet). You can request that you not be given that kind of room. I can't answer the resort fee question.


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 7, 2016)

artringwald said:


> If you contact the front desk at PoipuFrontDesk@diamondresorts.com a day ahead of checkin, they'll connect the two twin beds and make them up as a king size bed. There are a few rooms that don't have air conditioning in the second bedroom (although they do leave an extra fan in the closet). You can request that you not be given that kind of room. I can't answer the resort fee question.



Thanks for sharing this very important piece of information.


----------



## artringwald (Feb 7, 2016)

pedro47 said:


> Thanks for sharing this very important piece of information.



Having one of the rooms with no A/C in the 2nd bedroom can be nice if you're not using that bedroom, because the dining area will have A/C. Of course, most the time you won't need A/C in Poipu, but when the trade winds stop working, it can get hot and humid.


----------



## geist1223 (Feb 7, 2016)

Yes there is a daily resort fee of $25 when trading into Point of Poipu. I believe this is true even for DRI Members that trade in and don't use their DRI Membership to reserve a condo.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Feb 7, 2016)

artringwald said:


> Having one of the rooms with no A/C in the 2nd bedroom can be nice if you're not using that bedroom, because the dining area will have A/C. Of course, most the time you won't need A/C in Poipu, but when the trade winds stop working, it can get hot and humid.



The rooms that don't have A/C in the second bedroom are located in buildings that have a convex curve toward the ocean, such as Building 2, 5, and 9.  At those bends there will be a unit that is narrow in the front and wide to the rear.  In those units, the second bedroom will be at the rear, and will not have A/C.  (But as you noted both the master bedroom and the dining area will then have AC.)

In my mind, the bigger issue with those units is that the window in that second bedroom opens to the outside walkway on the back side of the building.  Since the room doesn't have A/C, it is often necessary to have that window open at night.  But then you have people walking right past that open window.  And you know, if wind is blowing the curtains are moving, etc.  

I don't mind those rooms if it's just DW and I.  But if you need to use both bedrooms, the arrangement is far from desirable. So when we have more people, I put in a request to not be assigned one of those units.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Feb 7, 2016)

geist1223 said:


> Yes there is a daily resort fee of $25 when trading into Point of Poipu. I believe this is true even for DRI Members that trade in and don't use their DRI Membership to reserve a condo.



This is true.  We did that one year with points that had expired the previous year and couldn't be saved - the only way we could use them to get back to the Point was to make a reservation through II.  And we then had to pay the resort fee.


----------



## CJinPHX (Feb 7, 2016)

Thanks all! 

Now for another important question, are there wine glasses in the unit and what type are they? Last timeshare I was in they were basically coke bottle glass, need to know if I should pack some.


----------



## artringwald (Feb 7, 2016)

CJinPHX said:


> Thanks all!
> 
> Now for another important question, are there wine glasses in the unit and what type are they? Last timeshare I was in they were basically coke bottle glass, need to know if I should pack some.



Here's what the wine glasses look like. Note, that this is a model room, and you won't find the fancy napkins in your unit, but the rest of the dinnerware is standard.






If you've never stayed at the resort, here's some pictures you might enjoy:

https://artringwald.smugmug.com/Travel/The-Point-at-Poipu/


----------



## Dollie (Feb 8, 2016)

*Stemless*



CJinPHX said:


> Thanks all!
> 
> Now for another important question, are there wine glasses in the unit and what type are they? Last timeshare I was in they were basically coke bottle glass, need to know if I should pack some.



Just returned from three weeks at the Point.  In 4-203 ocean front suite the wine glasses were not stemmed.  They were the stemless version.  In previous visits the suite had stemmed glasses.


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 8, 2016)

artringwald said:


> Here's what the wine glasses look like. Note, that this is a model room, and you won't find the fancy napkins in your unit, but the rest of the dinnerware is standard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for sharing your awesome photos of The Point.


----------

